# Shock/Spring Compressor Tool



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I made a spring compressor tool today so I could install new HL springs. I used a 2x2x3/16 angle, 1x1 square tube, and two 1x1/8 flat iron. All purchased from the home depot for around $25. The tool worked great on the front springs. But the back springs on my 09 brute are signficantly stronger than the front. I bent the two 1/8 flat irons I was using as the handle. I'm gonna pick up two 3/16 flat iron tomorrow and remake the handle. Hopefully that will do the trick. I'll take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal. that oughta help some folks make their own.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are the pics. The first one shows the bent handle. The other pics show v2 of the tool with 3/16 steel handle. That worked fine. I recommend that you just spend the money and buy the tool from HL or your favorite vendor. The front springs come off without a lot of muscle, but the rear springs really took some pressure. Your vice has to be tightly mounted to a base that doesn't move. You really have to use the leverage of the 36" handle to compress the rear springs, and you really need a 2nd person to pull/insert the spring retainer because your hands are full. This is a dangerous task and you could really hurt yourself or a helper if something goes wrong. 

Now that i"m done with it, it is for sale. 

btw, the HL springs really had an impact on the brute. Here are the before/after measurements of the brute with an extreme 2" lift.


Front fender: Lift-34-3/4". Lift+HL Springs-36.5"
Footwell: Lift-13.5". Lift+HL springs-15.5"
Rear fender: Lift-31". Lift+HL springs-33".


Also, while i was in metal fabrication mode I made up a secondary clutch spring compressor in anticipation of delivery of a set of Red and Almond springs.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah those rear springs are tight. i was trying to put some spacers in mine and ripped the vise right off the bench. lol. and i didnt even use them.


----------



## azavie (Feb 18, 2010)

I went a made a spring compressor yesterday as well. It consited of two 1 1/4 pipe floor flanges and two 1/4 inch all-thread and some nuts. I started by pulling out the grinder and cutting till it resembled a C, and put it in the spring then put the other on the top of the spring. I used two 1/4 all-threads to connect the two and used the nuts to compress the shock. 
A tip I learned while doing it is to mount the shock vertically in a vise and use two nuts jamed together to basically turn the all-thread into a really long bolt I then used my impact wrench to turn the whole all-thread. I think parts total was about 20 bucks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

great thread!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

on ur clutch spring what did u use to make the bowl part of it?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

2" galvanized pipe cap... that's what I used..


----------

